# Warning over faulty diabetes meters



## Alloneword (Apr 11, 2013)

People with diabetes are being urged to check their blood glucose meters after a potentially dangerous fault was identified in two models.

The Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency (MHRA) said around 22,000 people use the One Touch Verio Pro and One Touch Verio IQ meters.

Both models, used across the UK, are manufactured by LifeScan.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-22112565


*All1*


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2013)

Well done BBC - I think this was news over a month ago! 

...well, a couple of weeks ago then!

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=36043


----------



## Mark T (Apr 11, 2013)

Wasn't the Lifescan one of the meters that several PCT's were pushing people towards because they were cheaper?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Wasn't the Lifescan one of the meters that several PCT's were pushing people towards because they were cheaper?



I don't think so - these particular models are of the 'Expert' variety that allow bolus/corrections calculations to be made I think, so not cheapos.


----------

